# Slingshot of the Month - March, 2015 - The Winnners!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

March SSOTM was a little light in terms of number of nominations and in voter turnout but not in quality of nominees!

My theory was that everyone already knew that the ANT by Flicks was unbeatable after five people tried to nominate it last month when it wasn't eligible :lol:

They were right, but there was a good race for second and a tie for third. Great work, guys!

Your winners are:

*1st Place: Flicks - The ANT*​*







*​​*2nd Place: Lee Silva - Lil' Plinker*​*







*​​*3rd Place (tie): Chapmanhands - Bark-On*​*







*​​*3rd Place (tie): Jack739 - Heaven and HeII*​*







*​​
Thanks to everyone who voted and to all the members who made cool slingshots this month B)

​​


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Not surprised at all by the placers.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations to all !


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Congratulation to the winners. Really, everyone who was nominated should be proud of the work they did.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you to everybody. It really is an honor to even be nominated for slingshot of the month, and congratulations to Flick, that was a real sweet design.

Chuckster, you sure do have a way about you, lol ????


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to all winners!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

congratulations guys!


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

You Guys voted my H&H into Slingshot Heaven!

That is such a great honor, thank you so much!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Laughing... ONLY five tried to nominate the unavailable amazingly awesome little folding sling *?!!* And I thought AT LEAST half the forum had tried.

*Congratulations* to all of our talented Craftsmen*!* What an extraordinary hobby... allows us to play, and to build miniature dreams just about anytime, anywhere we choose. I'm so totally excited for everyone*!*

Flicksie, told ya Altoids rock! Maybe some day someone will actually listen... Oh wait! Coolest of cool. Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious*!*


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Congrats to all!!! Beautiful work, one and all!!!

It's too bad that some have to try and tarnish the meaning of this contest with such "Seriousness!" People nominate what they like, and people vote on it, simple as that. Why try and read into it and put a damper on such a simple acknowledgment for great craftsmanship?????? Such as the world of internet!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats to the winners! Well deserved! I like seeing some new faces getting awarded, makes me very happy!

To Chuck's cow crapping in the field, I applaud and cheer for that cow. I will cheer that cow with every ounce of my being until my last moments here on Earth.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners, field crapping cows aside. Don't let Kanye West diminish your accomplishment.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Popularity, or proficiency ..... This cow's crappin' in the tall, green grass, today..... It's an honor just to share the page with these other slings! Thank you very much.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats guys! That Altoids Ant needs to go to production!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Holy cow*!*

OK, I propose we leave the cows alone for a bit. They are very busy making ice cream and daisies.

EAT MOR CHIKIN.







And have some *green* ice cream today.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, I'm blown away! Btoon, thank you again for the nomination and thanks a lot to everybody who voted for the little ANT.  I am really proud and happy!

Congratulations to Lee, Jack, Chapmanhands, and to all of the other nominees too. Everybody did a great job!

And thanks to ALL of the voters for taking the time to evaluate and vote for the shooter you like best!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW! WOW! All around guys! Hats off to the winners!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

All off topic posts have been moved to "SSOTM DIscussion", any further commentary (which is still welcome) needs to be posted there.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

sorry. awesome shooters guys, I particularly liked Bark-On by Chapmanhands. very cozy lookin'.. Congrats to you, Flicks. what will you do with the prize money?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

honorary pie said:


> sorry. awesome shooters guys, I particularly liked Bark-On by Chapmanhands. very cozy lookin'.. Congrats to you, Flicks. what will you do with the prize money?


Why, he's gonna buy a new Black Sheep frame with it! Duh!!! Marsha.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Congrats to the winners.. Flick's that frame is simply "James Bond" cool. Lee, well deserved my friend. Quentin and Jack awesome frames! I'm not into natty's but that little frame is extremely appealing. Well done everyone. Great month.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Enhorabuena , son trabajos excelentes . :thumbsup:


----------

